# Do cockapoos vary much in size?



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Do cockapoos vary much in size? Are the boys generally bigger than the girls? Are there any particular mixes of cocker spaniels and poodles that produce smaller/larger dogs?

Sorry if this is a daft question. Doing all my cockapoo research


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

From what I've seen they do vary in size a bit depending on whether they are American (tend to be smaller), Toy (smallest), Show or Working (biggest I think). Lolly is a large 'poo weighing just over 11kg. Not sure that boy or girl makes much difference.

There's a good thread on here somewhere where people are measuring their dogs against tin cans (I tried but as Lolly is rather big I couldn't get my tower of tins high enough before she knocked them over!). I'll try to find it for you. Also JoJo's blog has a section on puppy to adult dogs with pictures which might help you to. Again I'll look for the link for you.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=467&highlight=compare+heights


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you! That's really helpful x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, 

Yes I think they do vary in size massively. At eight months old Saffi weighed 7.8kg. A male puppy on a different forum weighed 16kg!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is tiny - she is an american toy cross and is only just over 5kg as an adult.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My Molly is small too. She is also an American cross but with a miniature poodle. At 7 and a half months she is 6.9kgs. 
The American crosses are definitely smaller 
X


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho weighs about 10kg fully grown and I would say just a little bigger and taller than a cavalier king charles spaniel. His mum is an english show cocker and dad is a miniature poodle. However I have seen a cockapoo with apparently the same type of parentage (although I would question this) and I swear to god he was the size of a lion - at 7 months old!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> Nacho weighs about 10kg fully grown and I would say just a little bigger and taller than a cavalier king charles spaniel. His mum is an english show cocker and dad is a miniature poodle. However I have seen a cockapoo with apparently the same type of parentage (although I would question this) and I swear to god he was the size of a lion - at 7 months old!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

susie, you posted a pic before didn't you?? if I remember correct the dog you saw was the size of a labradoodle...and a big one.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think girls are smaller than boys. Dexter is cocker spaniel size and Bonnie is cavalier size although he is a toy and she is a mini.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes the American crosses are smaller - Maisie is American x miniature and is only 5.5kg.

Bess is working x miniature and is 11.5kg.

There is a English show x standard poodle near to where I live which is quite unusual as standards are not generally used. He weighs around 20kg!

There can be a lot of variation even with the same type of cross though and it would be best to look at the parent dogs and ask the advice of the breeder.

S x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My Betty is an English Working cross toy poodle and weighs 5.5kgs so is very small, people always seem to think she is a puppy!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JulesB said:


> My Betty is an English Working cross toy poodle and weighs 5.5kgs so is very small, people always seem to think she is a puppy!!


Billy is a toy / show cross and is 9kg, 14.5" - so there is even a big variation between similar crosses too. 
H x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is a working/mini and is almost 12KG! He's a muscle machine though!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty at 16 Months is a toy/show mix and is 7.8kgs
Ted at 5 1/2 Month is a Mini/working mix and is 8.8kgs!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau is a toy cross and she's big for a toy measures 15" to the shoulder and 10kg, kody is a miniature cross and should be bigger than Beau when fully grown.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is a show cocker/mini poodle cross and weighs 10.4kg, although usually she weighs 9.8kg (different scales, so need to recheck). She's a tad on the small side and is very similar in size to Colpa's Betty.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> susie, you posted a pic before didn't you?? if I remember correct the dog you saw was the size of a labradoodle...and a big one.


Yes I did. He was a big old boy!

Questionable parentage for sure but he was adamant he was a cockapoo. You can just see Nacho on the right hand side of the photo. This cockapoo was 7 months old!!!????....


----------

